# My p's when on a killing spree!



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

There hasn't been any feeder fish in my tank for awhile now and the p's were starting to munch on each others fins. I was using shrimp and bloodworms, but decided to go out and get 11 feeder fish tonight. This was about ~6'o'clock. Came home just now (12:30) and there is only 3 left between the 3 babies in there!! Anyways all the p's are kinda grazing the bottom barely moving at all, pretty much sitting there.

But now that I look back they are moving around now. Do they over-eat like that usually? I thought if they weren't hungry they just killed them. All I pulled out were 2 heads, 1 whole dead one, and a few half ends.


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

ya mine chew feeders up in no time. My record is a dozen small goldfish in 3 hours. Thats with 3 @4" RBP's....

I DID stop doing feeders cause one of my P's chased a feeder behind the powerhead & the powerhead won, left my P with a chunk of skin off of his nose. I sure hope it doesnt get infected.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad your Ps still haved the FURY within. Feeders are noted as bad for your Ps.. but as long as you quarentine them before feeding, it would def help them get back to their natural ways of being the predators they're known for.

_*Moved to Feeding*_


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

their just digesting its like ppl when they have a big meal on thanks giving therejust chillin out feelin good with there full bellies, trust me theyl trud it out and be beggin for more in no time. also mrrob use salt to keep infection down, use 3tbl spoons per 20 gal atleast tahts my dosage


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

micus, do you always run salt in your tank?

i thought that was bad for your p's

just curious


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Maybe he's referring to aquarium salt.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

of course he's referring to aquarium salt.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Sorry.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

> My record is a dozen small goldfish in 3 hours. Thats with 3 @4" RBP's....


Is that good or bad? because my 3 4" rbp's have eaten 12 medium sized goldfish in like 5 minutes.


----------

